

Please, give us feedback on Spottiness.com - yjhall

We recently launched Spottiness.com for people to express their opinions about anything anonymously and be heard by their targets. Every post (spot) is moderated and can be positive (goldspot), negative (blackspot), or amorous (lovespot). Spots are sent to their targets by email for free or by regular mail for a small fee. Thanks!!!
======
DanielStraight
1\. The name is terrible. A lot of things come to mind when thinking of
spottiness and "spotty," none of them especially good or related to anonymous
reviews. I defy you to find a single positive use of the word "spottiness" in
native English text.

2\. The site is overwhelmingly busy. There is way too much of everything on
the site. Too many pictures. Too much text. Too many colors.

3\. Mixing reviews and confessions of love makes absolutely no sense. Again,
too much. What exactly are you trying to do? Everything?

4\. Your product is, aside from the confusing terminology, love notes and mail
service, exactly the same as GetSatisfaction.

I don't mean to sound so negative, I just can't think of any reason anyone
would need your site. Are there really people out there who can't find a place
to post anonymous reviews? Are there people who don't already know about
Google, Yelp, TripAdvisor, UrbanSpoon, and GetSatisfaction? If the letter
service (whatever that is) is your way of drawing people in, make it much,
much more obvious, and trim away the unrelated stuff which dilutes the
message.

